# the death of marco pantani by matt rendell



## biggs682 (31 May 2010)

this book was passed to me by another member.i have finished reading it so please let me know if you want it

will leave until saturday (5th) before deciding on who gets it , to read next.

better than my normal Dick Francis so be warned


----------



## eldudino (1 Jun 2010)

I'm interested in it!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2010)

thanks we will let you know about it, hopefully you could get it


----------



## eldudino (1 Jun 2010)

biggs682 said:


> thanks we will let you know about it, hopefully you could get it



It's looking good at the moment!


----------



## e-rider (1 Jun 2010)

I'll have a read and then pass it on to the next CCer. What's the deal - do I have to pay the P&P?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2010)

no i will post out to who ever and you do the same when you finished


----------



## Telemark (1 Jun 2010)

I'd be interested too, thanks!
(Sorry Eldud )

T


----------



## eldudino (2 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> I'd be interested too, thanks!
> (Sorry Eldud )
> 
> T



Booooo!


----------



## e-rider (2 Jun 2010)

eldudino said:


> Booooo!



Hisssssssss


----------



## PpPete (2 Jun 2010)

I'd be interested too - but happy to wait until others have read it.


----------



## Tynan (3 Jun 2010)

seeing as I've actually read one and passed it on, I'm ready for another


----------



## theloafer (5 Jun 2010)

can i put my name in to please...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2010)

porky pete this is your lucky day you have just won the chance to read it next


----------



## PpPete (25 Jun 2010)

OK I've read it.

Horrible, one of the most depressing books I've ever read (but unputdownable)

who's still after this ?

Names out of hat Sunday evening, will post Monday.


----------



## eldudino (25 Jun 2010)

Put me in!


----------



## Telemark (25 Jun 2010)

and me please!

T


----------



## PpPete (28 Jun 2010)

OK so the book is going to Scotland.....




wait for it.....







Eldudino - pm your address please


----------



## eldudino (28 Jun 2010)

porkypete said:


> OK so the book is going to Scotland.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahoooooooooo!


----------



## PpPete (28 Jun 2010)

It's on it's way.......


----------



## eldudino (28 Jun 2010)

porkypete said:


> It's on it's way.......



Thanks, I'll pass on to Telemark after I've read it, she's local so it'll save posting back doon sooth!

(and it'll mean that she'll do the re-raffle! )


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2010)

so the people asking before get scratched?

tsk


----------



## PpPete (30 Jun 2010)

Eldudino/Telemark

PLEASE send it to Tynan when you've done.... he's been after it for ages and missed out on numerous raffles. I'm sure he won't mind putting it back into circulation with another raffle after he's read it.


----------



## e-rider (30 Jun 2010)

I'd still like to have a look too


----------



## eldudino (30 Jun 2010)

Tynan said:


> so the people asking before get scratched?
> 
> tsk



Not at all. I'm just doing a bit of green-thinking and dropping the book off locally rather than it being posted down south only to come back up here eventually! It was just a thought as only Telemark and I had responded to the call for names in the hat.



porkypete said:


> Eldudino/Telemark
> 
> PLEASE send it to Tynan when you've done.... he's been after it for ages and missed out on numerous raffles. I'm sure he won't mind putting it back into circulation with another raffle after he's read it.



Thanks for the book, it arrived yesterday. I've got no probs sending it onto Tynan.


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2010)

well then, alright, thank-you Porky

I thought the postwas national and went everywhere in the same time for the rpice of a stamp


----------



## eldudino (30 Jun 2010)

Tynan said:


> I thought the postwas national and went everywhere in the same time for the rpice of a stamp



I think you're right. I wasn't planning on posting it though, hence:



eldudino said:


> dropping the book off locally rather than it being posted


----------



## Telemark (1 Jul 2010)

eldudino said:


> Thanks, I'll pass on to Telemark after I've read it, she's local so it'll save posting back doon sooth!
> 
> (and it'll mean that she'll do the re-raffle! )



 Thank you Eldud for changing the rules ... you can exchange the book for some (free) cake too, if you cycle it over here ... 

"Round the Forth" loop as a wee training ride? Various CC Ecossers could keep you company on the way round, there are plenty these days all along the route 

We'll be starting a book relay next 

T


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> We'll be starting a book relay next


That's not a bad idea!

I lent longers a book which I handed over to him on a local ride. (I have one of his which I still haven't got round to finishing! )


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2010)

piss all good to me if you're in Hedbden Bridge though init


----------

